# How Can I Avoid an Aerator



## SeanyCal (Sep 30, 2014)

I have a 75g tank with around 20 1 inch to 2.5 inch cichlids. I always see tanks with no bubbles going and looks very calm in the tank. I was wondering how can i eliminate the need for my aerator and do something else. I have a ehiem 2217 running.

Video of my Tank


----------



## Narwhal72 (Sep 26, 2006)

Keep your filter spray bar near the surface so that there is agitation caused by the water outlet to allow for gas exchange.

In addition it's a good idea to change about 50% of the water every 2-4 weeks to keep dissolved organic compound levels low. This will help keep the oxygen in the water.

Andy


----------



## somebody (May 13, 2014)

Willing to bet 8/10 of those tanks are running sumps which keep oxygen at saturation levels. Are plants not an option for you?

Beautiful tank by the way


----------



## Kanorin (Apr 8, 2008)

You can add an extra HOB filter or a powerhead and aim it so it creates surface agitation as Narwhal72 says.


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

It looks like you have a big Koralia in the tank. Aim it towards the surface.


----------



## Jeff1192 (Aug 19, 2014)

I keep the surface of my tank looking like a boiling pot by aiming my two spray bars toward the surface and running 2 koralia power heads aimed at the surface. I also have some plants in the tank. You'll have plenty of oxygen if you do that.


----------



## SeanyCal (Sep 30, 2014)

somebody said:


> Willing to bet 8/10 of those tanks are running sumps which keep oxygen at saturation levels. Are plants not an option for you?
> 
> Beautiful tank by the way


Yeah i don't think plants are an option. My cichlids make a mess of everything in the tank. i feel they will just devour the plants


----------



## somebody (May 13, 2014)

Yea it's a pain at first but once the roots take hold they (mine) don't mess with them. The amazon swords that is.


----------



## Jet915 (Sep 26, 2014)

I have a spray bar from a Aquatop 500 on one side of the tank and a Aquatop powerhead on the other side of a 125G. I also have anubias, java fern and amazon swords. Seems to be working well so far in a mixed Hap/Peacock tank.


----------



## sdboers (Aug 19, 2014)

> Yeah i don't think plants are an option. My cichlids make a mess of everything in the tank. i feel they will just devour the plants


Try tossing in some free floating hornwort. It's cheap, grows fast, and my cichlids don't seem to touch it. Pull chunks out if it grows too fast. If your cichlids decide to eat some of it - consider it a free floating salad bar.

Sean.


----------



## TinaFranchi (Oct 16, 2014)

try to increase the amount of oxygen in your tank and change your water every week. i know its difficult but not impossible


----------



## davidlarryaustin (Dec 23, 2015)

i just wants to know that how to increase the amount of oxygen in water?? would you please elaborate this


----------



## Kanorin (Apr 8, 2008)

As water moves and makes contact with air, there is an exchange of gases. That's why increasing the movement of water at the surface of the tank will increase oxygen.
While plants will increase oxygen levels a little bit, surface agitation will increase it a lot.


----------

